# Engineering Masterpiece



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

​The “Canal Du Centre” in Belgium is an engineering masterpiece​











Image


----------



## bowmore (Sep 24, 2021)

Here is another one: The Falkirk Wheel


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Here is another one: The Falkirk Wheel
> 
> View attachment 185547


Agree, another brilliant engineering achievement

_The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Tamfourhill, Falkirk, in central Scotland, connecting the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. It reconnects the two canals for the first time since the 1930s. It opened in 2002 as part of the Millennium Link project.  Wiki_


----------



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

We can't even build a high-speed rail line here in the U.S.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> The “Canal Du Centre” in Belgium is an engineering masterpiece


Yes it is, great pictures, thanks!


----------

